# Thinking of Moving to Marinha Grande



## Navaras (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi Guys,
I am from Canada. My wife is dual citizen of Canada and Brazil. My kids are going to be 6 and 3 soon, both dual citizens. 

- Can we all stay more than 6 months or do I have to get any special visas to stay more than 6 months?

- I wanted to live outside the bigger cities to save some money but need international school. Marinha Grande fits the choice. I noticed the cost of living in Coimbra is lot cheaper than Lisbon but could not find any cost of living info on MG. Is it similar to Coimbra, Lisbon or in between?

Thank you.


----------



## Valentina11 (Jan 4, 2022)

Hello, We are actually moving from Toronto Canada, and wondered if you had any experience with CLIC the international school in Marinha Grande. My son is 3 years old and will be 4 years old next September 2023. Any information would be tremendously appreciated. We know of a very good Private Portuguese school in Caldas da Rainha, but feel the international option may be best as we don’t know our future plans as of yet. Thanks again appreciate your time Kind regards, Valentina


----------

